# Fixing Hot Tub Valve



## hoglover (Sep 20, 2007)

Can someone please provide me with a detailed description of how to fix a cracked gate valve on my hot tub. I can provide pictures of said Gate valve if it'd help.

Thanks

Hoglover


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

hoglover said:


> Can someone please provide me with a detailed description of how to fix a cracked gate valve on my hot tub. I can provide pictures of said Gate valve if it'd help.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Hoglover


Welcome

First you should have this thread moved to its own place. gets too confusing trying to deal with more than one issue on one thread.

you can do that by clicking on the red triangle on the upper right corner. just ask a moderator to move this post to its own thread.

then yes, provide some pictures.


----------



## hoglover (Sep 20, 2007)

Actually I'm pretty sure my question is exactly what the others in this thread were talking about. Am I wrong?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 16, 2003)

get a new one 

http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/pr...splastic&category_name=16117&product_id=19532


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> get a new one


You made me laugh... I hate laughing...

American Express...priceless


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 16, 2003)

Its almost impossible to fix a valve. They make them so cheap these days... they are just not made to fix.. like everything else! 


Now as far as making you laugh... i think you owe me a beer


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Please show some pictures,
and also do you have any tools ?

John


----------

